# Kindle Fire wont show Up on full screen



## Thee Ox (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi all,
I have  a Kindle Fire HD 8.9. They told me to get the wire that connects Kindle to HDMI2, which I did, and it works, I can see my Kindle on my D\Samsung flat screen.

Trouble is, the picture only fills up the very middle ( not either side) of the screen. The picture wont fill the entire screen.

Ive been troubleshooting this thing till my head hurt, Does anyone here have any ideas how I can resolve this issue?

Thanks!
Thee Ox


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking you need to use the Samsung's settings for that port to account for the resolution of the signal to it.  I no longer have my HD8.9, and don't have a Samsung, but on my Vizio, I can tell the Vizio what kind of signal is coming in...

Betsy


----------



## Thee Ox (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Betsy,

Thanks a lot for the reply. Im trying to get a handle on what yer saying.... so, on yer Visio, you can adjust settings. I think I know where yer coming from here. Do you mean the picture width settings? Cause on my Samsung theres various picture settings I can apply to make with bigger, smaller, medium, etc. Is that what you mean?

Sorry to be a dummy here, but thanks!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Thee Ox said:


> Hi Betsy,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply. Im trying to get a handle on what yer saying.... so, on yer Visio, you can adjust settings. I think I know where yer coming from here. Do you mean the picture width settings? Cause on my Samsung theres various picture settings I can apply to make with bigger, smaller, medium, etc. Is that what you mean?
> 
> Sorry to be a dummy here, but thanks!!


I have a Sharp TV. 
On your TV remote, go to the menu, find the picture settings and set it there. Oh and you are not a dummy just new to devices or cords.
Aren't electronics fun/


----------



## Thee Ox (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Joy.

Yeah, electronics are my favorite insanity inducer.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you tried changing th  orientation? When I hook up my Fire to the big screen it has to be on landscape view, otherwise they'll be space on both sides.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------

